# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Day four off ssri

## BT

Jumped off  lexapro on a good taper four days ago. Feeling pretty irritable and edgy today. Kina jittery, Coffee might have been a bad idea.

----------


## Otherside

SSRIs can be nasty to come off of. I've heard of people who are incredibly sensitive to the change in dosage, to the point that they're cutting the pills in half in order to taper off really slowly.

Best of luck to you if you're going through it. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------

